# Raddest Working Dog Photos EVER!



## GSDElsa

That might be a SLIGHT exaggeration, but I'm proud either way! Those biting dogs get all the good photo space, so I thought I'd throw some different ones in there 

This weekend, we had a big multi-day SAR seminar. I only could go for part of it, but we got a ton of great stuff in yesterday.

I did an intro to boats and ATV's class yesterday AM. Our team doesn't have an ATV, and we never got out in the team boat this summer so I wanted to see how he'd do on both. When we were out on the lake, Medo suddenly jumped to the edge, was hanging off the side, and was barking and whimpering at the water. I thought he was having a mental breakdown and was trying to jump out. The guy steering the boat kindly corrected me that that was where the cadaver material was in the lake! I was SUPER proud of him. He had never been on a boat, yet alone learned how to scent on one, AND he has not been imprinted on cadaver material yet! YAY! Does that count as his first real find?? :rofl:

I won't bore you with too much of the other stuff, but here is the exciting stuff...

There are only a few mountain rescue teams in the NE, and they were kind enough to come out to the seminar this weekend to teach and familiarize the dogs with some of the mountain rescue techniques they use. We did a highline in which the dog and handler are transported over an area that cannot be crossed by foot. You could have done it where we were training, but the photos are cool nonetheless!

The first thing we had to do was a stress test to gauge how the dog would do in the mountaineering harness...they are very constrictive and it's freaky for some dogs to be suspended like that.









Oh, Medo...if only you knew what was coming!









Don't mind me...I'm just riding my dog across a ravine! There are a few different ways you can arrange your dog/handler set-up. Most people choose to have their dog "ride" on their lap. I chose to ride Medo because if a dog freaks out on your lap, they can actually stand up on it and wiggle themselves out of the harness. 









Medo wants to know exactly how he ended up in this position?? It was funny--he kept his feet resting on mine the whole time. I guess it gave him a little comfort?? 









My fav pic because it gives the best scope of how far off the ground we were (not all that high compared to what it would be if this was a real mountain rescue, but still high!)









All done! Phew, THAT was an adventure!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

GREAT pictures Justine!! and great training for the teams.


----------



## clearcreekranch

Nice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

great pics ,,I am LMAO at the 1st pic of medo where he puts his feet on yours,,the look on his face is toooooooo funny! LIKE WHOOOOOAAAA LOL


----------



## Stosh

Fabulous!


----------



## onyx'girl

Medo is amazing!


----------



## Mrs.K

Yep, it was so much fun. We were there together. I did miss the boat ride though and only could do the high line. Indra thought it would be fun to sit up on my lap.


----------



## idahospud49

Awesome!


----------



## Freestep

Great photos!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mthurston0001

Thaaaaaat's coooool


----------



## Dooney's Mom

VERY awesome!


----------



## cliffson1

:thumbup::thumbup::groovy: Eight months old???? I think he has potential...lol


----------



## Castlemaid

You are right! These are the radest photos of working dogs (and their handlers.  )

Love how the dogs just take it all in stride. Medo's expression is priceless!


----------



## wildo

Wow- so cool!


----------



## GSDElsa

Thanks guys! Was super proud of how gods he did this weekend. He is such a fun little guy!


----------



## Mrs.K

GSDElsa said:


> Thanks guys! Was super proud of how gods he did this weekend. He is such a fun little guy!


You absolutely can be proud of him! He is a fun little guy. :hug:


----------



## gsdraven

Great pictures, Justine!


----------



## Castlemaid

GSDElsa said:


> Thanks guys! Was super proud of how *gods* he did this weekend. He is such a fun little guy!


LOL, I know you are proud of him, and with reason. But isn't elevating him to Godness a bit over the top?


----------



## abakerrr

Super cool!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Enjoyed the pictures, thanks for sharing. Great job!


----------



## suzzyq01

that is RAD!!!


----------



## FredD

:thumbup: Not bad at all!!! Good pictures...


----------



## Stella's Mom

GSDElsa said:


> That might be a SLIGHT exaggeration, but I'm proud either way! Those biting dogs get all the good photo space, so I thought I'd throw some different ones in there
> 
> This weekend, we had a big multi-day SAR seminar. I only could go for part of it, but we got a ton of great stuff in yesterday.
> 
> I did an intro to boats and ATV's class yesterday AM. Our team doesn't have an ATV, and we never got out in the team boat this summer so I wanted to see how he'd do on both. When we were out on the lake, Medo suddenly jumped to the edge, was hanging off the side, and was barking and whimpering at the water. I thought he was having a mental breakdown and was trying to jump out. The guy steering the boat kindly corrected me that that was where the cadaver material was in the lake! I was SUPER proud of him. He had never been on a boat, yet alone learned how to scent on one, AND he has not been imprinted on cadaver material yet! YAY! Does that count as his first real find?? :rofl:
> 
> I won't bore you with too much of the other stuff, but here is the exciting stuff...
> 
> There are only a few mountain rescue teams in the NE, and they were kind enough to come out to the seminar this weekend to teach and familiarize the dogs with some of the mountain rescue techniques they use. We did a highline in which the dog and handler are transported over an area that cannot be crossed by foot. You could have done it where we were training, but the photos are cool nonetheless!
> 
> The first thing we had to do was a stress test to gauge how the dog would do in the mountaineering harness...they are very constrictive and it's freaky for some dogs to be suspended like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Medo...if only you knew what was coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me...I'm just riding my dog across a ravine! There are a few different ways you can arrange your dog/handler set-up. Most people choose to have their dog "ride" on their lap. I chose to ride Medo because if a dog freaks out on your lap, they can actually stand up on it and wiggle themselves out of the harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medo wants to know exactly how he ended up in this position?? It was funny--he kept his feet resting on mine the whole time. I guess it gave him a little comfort??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav pic because it gives the best scope of how far off the ground we were (not all that high compared to what it would be if this was a real mountain rescue, but still high!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done! Phew, THAT was an adventure!


Congratulations, on the good job done by you and your dog. Awesome pictures.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks ,very cool. Looks exciting.


----------



## W.Oliver

Very nice....looks like some awesome training. There should be a Smilie for jealous!!!


----------



## GSDElsa

Castlemaid said:


> LOL, I know you are proud of him, and with reason. But isn't elevating him to Godness a bit over the top?


:rofl:

I need to cut myself off from responding to posts on my phone!!!


----------



## cliffson1

My dog and I once repelled from a hoovering "chopper" during a Scout dog exercise. That was a pretty exciting ride!!!haha!


----------



## GSDElsa

Oh man! I'm super jealous cliff! That sounds freaking fun!


----------



## Mrs.K

GSDElsa said:


> Oh man! I'm super jealous cliff! That sounds freaking fun!


Didn't they say next year we'd do it out of a helikopter?  (I know they were kidding but still...)


----------

